#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Engineering Spreadsheets & Presentations >  >  >  Ploughing or water assisted jet burial progress rate calculation help request

## Asca

Dear All,

i hope this thread find you all well.

i am intrested into calculating progress rates of either ploughing or water assisted jet ROV with respect to soil characteristics and depth of burial and i was wondering if anyone can point me to the correct direction.

Thank you in advance.
//Asca

In order to clarify the above please note that I am trying to calculate trench performance predictions, including trenching speed estimates in different soil conditions in accordance to trench depth and DOC. 
 The known details are the following: 
Seabed surface: sand & sandy clay


Depth of trench: 1.7 to 2.2 metes
Asset for burial: Umbilical with OD 110mm
Further to the above any assistance with respect to water spray penetration and thus nozzle configurations is highly appreciated.
Thank you in advance.
//AscaSee More: Ploughing or water assisted jet burial progress rate calculation help request

----------

